# Doggie dentist recommends adding kibble



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would be suspicious. Kibble does not prevent any kind of dental issues and actually creates more of them. It's like you eating a crunchy cookie and not brushing, versus eating cooked or wet food. Which do you think more likely to get caught between teeth, cause issues, etc.? The crunchy cookie, of course. I would go with raw meaty bones for the pup to chew to deter the tartar. There are some good dental chews, I like the CET chews with help and have enzymes, etc. I think the kibble will make it worse, and probably keep him coming back for cleanings.........which is to his benefit. I disagree with this guy. I would also look into any of the dental gels, etc., or sprays to use which help breaking down tartar. I know with toy breeds it is particularly difficult, but that is what I would do. Sunny is a mini and I brush his teeth regularly and use gel, too.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like what she really needs is to chew on more challenging things. Does she get bones, bully sticks, or any other kind of dental chews in her rotation? It's important for dogs to have the right kinds of chews to help keep their teeth clean - you want something they can really sink their teeth into. Not too too hard (like antlers or yak cheese), but hard enough that they have to work at it.

You might also consider regular brushing (if you're not doing it already), if you don't want to change her diet.

My dogs eat kibble and the crunch probably does help with their teeth, but I'm guessing their various chews and occasional tooth-brushings help more.


----------



## Terri232 (Apr 30, 2014)

*I agree with the no kibble*

So - whenever I present her with a small bone or anything similar, she meanders around the house with it, sometimes hides it and sometimes takes it under my desk and looks at it. Of course, she does not want me to take it away but she doesn't do anything with it either. Any ideas as to what I should try??


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Ever try bully sticks? Maybe something a little more flavorful would help. 

Or you could go for a raw bone with meat on it (chicken necks seem to be a popular one for little dogs). You just have to be careful about keeping them sanitary because of the raw meat - my dogs have only had them a few times, and they had to be locked in the crate with the bone (with only highly washable things in there) until they were done. They do love them, though. Archie practically inhales chicken necks, so I doubt they do much for his teeth, but he's a slightly oversized mini so it should be different for your toy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I credit the chicken necks with helping to keep the tarter away. Buck eats them in his crate on a dedicated metal tray on top of a towel.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> I credit the chicken necks with helping to keep the tarter away. Buck eats them in his crate on a dedicated metal tray on top of a towel.


I WISH Sunny was not allergic to chicken........


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

liljaker said:


> I WISH Sunny was not allergic to chicken........


try duck necks?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Mfmst said:


> I credit the chicken necks with helping to keep the tarter away. Buck eats them in his crate on a dedicated metal tray on top of a towel.


Does he eat them nicely? I'm not totally sure Archie even chews the things...you set it down, turn around, and it's gone. Cleo takes longer and really chews them - I just assumed it was because her mouth and teeth are smaller than his.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> try duck necks?


I don't normally see them. I may have to look - do your dogs like them?


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

liljaker said:


> I don't normally see them. I may have to look - do your dogs like them?


My dogs and cats all loved duck necks. What about beef ribs? Those make good chews too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

liljaker said:


> I WISH Sunny was not allergic to chicken........


Try Lamb neck bones if Sunny can eat Lamb! These are really meaty bones, and the cartilage in them is good too......I just discovered these for Molly and she LOVES em'! Not expensive either I recently got them for $2.49 Lb and there were 4 nice pieces (big enough for 4-4oz meals) in a lb! She totally enjoyed chewing these meaty bones!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I put a snood on Buck for raw feeding. Lamb necks are a good idea. Asian and Middle Eastern markets for those...


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Great pint about the snood, Mfmst. I use a little covered hairband to tie Dulcie's ears back (I put it on low just below the leather) when she is eating raw, too.

liljaker, I know I mention My Pet Carnivore a LOT but I guess I have to again since they seem to carry so many items that work great for dogs but are hard to find in a regular grocery. MPC carries duck necks! I buy a couple of bags of 6 necks each month (and also several raw beef tracheas). I freeze them and give a piece of trachea or a duck neck to her with a meal several times each week. She gets chewing satsfaction and also teeth cleaning (I have found sh likes them just as well frozen as thawed and yet they last longer and require a little more chewing and gnawing when frozen, so the teeth-cleaning action lasts longer).

MPC does a Chicagoland delivery route for any size of order for $12.50. They have several stops around the city and suburbs and you just go meet the truck and pick uo your goodies. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Terri232 said:


> So - whenever I present her with a small bone or anything similar, she meanders around the house with it, sometimes hides it and sometimes takes it under my desk and looks at it. Of course, she does not want me to take it away but she doesn't do anything with it either. Any ideas as to what I should try??


My boy isn't keen on raw bones either, just not interested and walks away. I can occasionally get him to eat a chicken wing if I hold it.

He will eat the air dried chicken, duck necks and veal ribs as well as paddy wack, bully sticks and the thick twisted dried fish skins which take a while to chew through.


----------



## Kanoodle (Dec 10, 2016)

My poodle is a standard - but I have a chihuahua and I give her chicken necks and chicken wings. I also gove her drumsticks, knowing she will strip it to the bone and chew off the ends, leaving anything that js too difficuly for her (I always watched her eat the first few times she got a new type of bone, she's sooo small!) She has NO tartar buildup on her molars or premolars. Kibble isnt going to do it, your dentist is probably trying to find a solution. One of the problems with some raw diets is the bones are preground and added to the meat which does nothing for teeth and gum health. In that regard kibble is better than an all soft diet, but not by much. I have seen hundreds of toy breeds for dental cleanings, and most ate kibble and had lots of tartar. Oh I also give my chi a raw carrot - the whole thing, and let her carry it around and chew on.


----------

